# Think tank calls for US visiting workers visa programmes to be overhauled



## John10

Yes, work visa laws need to be overhauled as soon as possible. There are simply too many abuses from both sides of the equation. Employers often pay foreign workers less. Workers sometimes abuse the program in order simply to get into the country and stay there indefinitely.


----------



## Ruslan_Lysak

The J1 Visa is a nonimmigrant visa issued to the participants of Summer Work/Travel program which welcomes international students to work in the US during summer months learning about the country and promoting cultural exchange. This visa enables the students to enter the USA and work there for 4 months maximum during their summer vacations. The visa can be obtained only with the help of accredited organizations which run exchange programs accredited by the US Department of State. Source: http://www.jobofer.org/j1visa/


----------

